# No holes or marks for rear license plate - What do we do - We think Euro bumpers are now used.



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, just as the title says, my cousin called and said she was going to screw her rear plate on and no holes or marks for the screws. What do you use as a guide? anyone know.

Funny is that she said there are marks for a European plate, but not for US. Do you think they are using German bumpers? There were paint issues on the 12 with the bumpers. Maybe they changed that too.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Well, just as the title says, my cousin called and said she was going to screw her rear plate on and no holes or marks for the screws. What do you use as a guide? anyone know.
> 
> Funny is that she said there are marks for a European plate, but not for US. Do you think they are using German bumpers? There were paint issues on the 12 with the bumpers. Maybe they changed that too.


Center it with some masking tape and then just 'drill, baby, drill !'


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Center it with some masking tape and then just 'drill, baby, drill !'


does it matter how far up. my bf is on vaca or else he could do it, but us babes don't know where to start.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> does it matter how far up. my bf is on vaca or else he could do it, but us babes don't know where to start.


Do you want to attach the plate alone or are you surrounding it with a frame? In either
case, any dealer will attach it for you quickly since they keep a cordless screwdriver and the
proper size bolts at hand. If you prefer a different frame, then go to a store like Pep Boys
and pick out what you prefer. They also have the universal bolts needed. Some people only
use the upper left and right areas requiring a total of two bolts. Others attach bolts in all
four corners of the plate. Centering the plate/frame only requires you to make sure there 
are equal amounts of space to the left, right, top, and bottom to insure you are properly
centered. Using masking tape to hold the plate/frame will allow you to double check that
your four areas of measurement are correct. Once you are sure this is done, the holes need
to be drilled for the bolts to be screwed in and the masking tape removed.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> There were paint issues on the 12 with the bumpers. Maybe they changed that too.


Babie, 

I hate to change the subject of the thread, but do you actually know for a fact if there were paint issues with the bumpers? Can you show photos? The only thread that attempted to show and complain about paint peeling turned out to be confused by the remnants of the white protective vinyl material left behind in the seams. 

It appears people are complaining about minor issues like they have never owned a car before. 

I realize there are some known issues like the windows, but some of these complaints appear to be unfounded.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> Well, just as the title says, my cousin called and said she was going to screw her rear plate on and no holes or marks for the screws. What do you use as a guide? anyone know.


Babie, 

Your friend actually has the opportunity to put the plate on correctly. The dealer who installed my front plate did a crappy job (not quite centered).  

Remember, measure twice, cut/drill once.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think my bumper had pre-drilled holes, in fact most of my cars (VW or other), have not.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Babie,
> 
> I hate to change the subject of the thread, but do you actually know for a fact if there were paint issues with the bumpers? Can you show photos? The only thread that attempted to show and complain about paint peeling turned out to be confused by the remnants of the white protective vinyl material left behind in the seams.
> 
> ...


If the bumper had a dried paint bumps where it meets the body, it can sort of pop off and look like a chip. I got mine professionally buffed and touched up by a pro shop. Look great now. Don't let the dealer do it. There are shops that specialize in chips. Happy now.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Plate*

front bumper: drill? why

flip the black bracket over and have the plate hang below the bumper. I live in texas and it changed my engine and oil temp not one degree having the plate in front of the grill

used a zip tip to hold it steady... attached the plate to bracket... all done


back plate center it with the lights as a guide...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Us girls got it thanks. plate on rear wohoooooo....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> If the bumper had a dried paint bumps where it meets the body, it can sort of pop off and look like a chip. I got mine professionally buffed and touched up by a pro shop. Look great now. Don't let the dealer do it. There are shops that specialize in chips. Happy now.


NO CHIPS... Only white vinyl protective cover remnants. You could have removed easily w/DW40 and saved a few bucks...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> NO CHIPS... Only white vinyl protective cover remnants. You could have removed easily w/DW40 and saved a few bucks...


Well, we got ripped....happens


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*buff the car yourself*



the beet said:


> NO CHIPS... Only white vinyl protective cover remnants. You could have removed easily w/DW40 and saved a few bucks...


If you want you can invest in a car buffer and stuff you need to keep your car clean from http://www.adamspolishes.com. they sell great products that I use, and the porter cable buffer is really easy to use


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> If you want you can invest in a car buffer and stuff you need to keep your car clean from http://www.adamspolishes.com. they sell great products that I use, and the porter cable buffer is really easy to use


Great site thanks, I see something I want already, a small buffer.

Thank you


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babie said:


> Great site thanks, I see something I want already, a small buffer.
> 
> Thank you


If you get the Porter cable buffer from Adams, you get a free cd on how to use his products, I haven't been disappointed by anything he makes, and the buffer is so easy to use. and all his products smell SOOOOOO good, you might want to drink it, but don't!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> If you get the Porter cable buffer from Adams, you get a free cd on how to use his products, I haven't been disappointed by anything he makes, and the buffer is so easy to use. and all his products smell SOOOOOO good, you might want to drink it, but don't!


Thanks


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

You really don't need a buffer to clean off the vinyl protective plastic, just a little WD 40 and some elbow grease, then follow up with a good wash. It's just plastic film and a little adhesive residue...


----------

